
Interactive Generative Art - maxraz
http://weavesilk.com/?ika/
======
jw1224
I played with this for ages in the peak of an LSD trip once... It was quite
the experience.

Some other fun "art toys" I like are:

1\.
[https://29a.ch/sandbox/2011/neonflames/](https://29a.ch/sandbox/2011/neonflames/)

2\.
[https://codepen.io/davidpanik/full/myMrLx/](https://codepen.io/davidpanik/full/myMrLx/)

3\.
[https://codepen.io/jackrugile/full/DGenc](https://codepen.io/jackrugile/full/DGenc)

~~~
skulk
I'll share one of mine as well. It's a 1-d cellular automata simulator that
randomly generates rules and tries to use nice colors. Click to see a new one,
and the URLs it generates can be shared. However, that is the limit of
interactivity (for now, it's actually meant to be a loose clone of Wolfram
Tones but that is far from ready).

[https://skulk.org/cell1d](https://skulk.org/cell1d)

~~~
thih9
I like how space key also works and how browser navigation is supported so
that when I accidentally click too many times, I can use the browser's back
and forward buttons to navigate between recent patterns.

My current favourite:
[https://skulk.org/cell1d/#s22492231](https://skulk.org/cell1d/#s22492231) .
Is there any way to learn what are the rules for this pattern?

~~~
skulk
Sorry for the late response, I'm not used to not getting notifications for
responses to my comments.

There is no simple way to get the rules for that CA. However, if you press
Shift+Space, you get an alternative representation of the hash that lets you
re-seed while keeping the same rule:
[https://skulk.org/cell1d/#c2:3:1,0,0,1,0,0,1,0:12;120;115,15...](https://skulk.org/cell1d/#c2:3:1,0,0,1,0,0,1,0:12;120;115,159;47;74:5:22492231)

This format is ad-hoc, but you can read it as such: The first number after #c
is 2, which is the number of states. The second number, 3, is the size of the
transition window. This tells us that this is a standard 1-d CA. The next 8
(2^3) numbers is the transition table. Interpreting it as binary (in reverse),
we get the number (and rule) 73.
[http://atlas.wolfram.com/01/01/73/](http://atlas.wolfram.com/01/01/73/)

The next couple of numbers are the colors used, and the final number is the
seed. You can change this and the rules/colors will remain the same but the
top row is re-randomized.

BTW: here is my favorite. I call it the coral reef:
[https://skulk.org/cell1d/#s54509032](https://skulk.org/cell1d/#s54509032)

------
monkeydust
Was researching GA for a business idea recently, here are some of the better
resources I found.

A collection of my generative artwork, mostly with Processing in Python mode
[https://github.com/aaronpenne/generative_art](https://github.com/aaronpenne/generative_art)

cutterkom/generativeart: Create Generative Art with R
[https://github.com/cutterkom/generativeart](https://github.com/cutterkom/generativeart)

kosmos/awesome-generative-art: Awesome generative art
[https://github.com/kosmos/awesome-generative-
art](https://github.com/kosmos/awesome-generative-art)

Programming Graphics I: Introduction to Generative Art | Joshua Davis |
Skillshare [https://www.skillshare.com/classes/Programming-Graphics-I-
In...](https://www.skillshare.com/classes/Programming-Graphics-I-Introduction-
to-Generative-Art/782118657)

------
jkingsman
This was sadly so much more immersive when the music and sound were available,
but the creator removed them due to bandwidth costs. The sounds are still
available if you're willing to decompile the ios app and do some spelunking in
the Wayback machine; the code isn't all that hard to follow to get audio
reenabled

~~~
jnwatson
Yeah, as it stands, I wouldn't call this "generative". It is just a nice
looking symmetrical drawing demo. I think I played with a similar toy in 1987
or so on a Mac Plus.

------
aaronetz
This is cool. I once made an app in the same vein [1]. I think that
generative/immersive art software has a lot of potential. A large part of
making art is enjoying the process, whereas most digital art software is about
getting results efficiently.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.woodenclos...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.woodencloset.paintsplash)

------
surround
See also: [https://thisissand.com/](https://thisissand.com/)

------
ecocentrik
It's a pretty digital brush but hardly generative. Calling the output
generative art is like calling a melody played by a single preset synthesizer
running through a delay unit generative music.

------
aspenmayer
Am I missing something? I get the impression something ran in-browser, and
maybe site is in a low-functionality mode due to HN.

Or is this just a link to a paid app? Looks cool though. Art is worth paying
for.

------
agravier
It's a butterfly drawing tool!
[http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ije33bdy3zo](http://r.weavesilk.com/?v=4&id=ije33bdy3zo)

------
Minor49er
This is really cool. Well done.

There seems to be an interest in generative are on Hacker News lately. Another
one I saw that didn't make it to the front page was No Paint:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23934292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23934292)

------
jrott
This is the first thing that I've ever used where I thought it would actually
be better on a touch screen.

~~~
jkingsman
WeaveSilk Classic exists on iOS.

~~~
jrott
Nice I'll have to try it out

------
3pt14159
This thing is still around? Awesome! Back in the day I made an autohotkey
script to make my name and threw it on YouTube.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUr_rZMY61A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUr_rZMY61A)

------
nmstoker
This has been going to years. By chance I found an old link to it recently and
was amazed it was still going. At least Bit Rot doesn't get everywhere (yet)

------
edotrajan
does anyone know what language is used and how to replicate it via open source
?

~~~
akx
It's just JavaScript. Looking at the requests made in the browser's inspector,
most of the code is in
[http://weavesilk.com/js/site.js](http://weavesilk.com/js/site.js)

~~~
jkingsman
It's made in Coffeescript, actually.

------
msoad
I just bought the iPad app! This is a great software!

------
gsoto
Pff, this only draws pictures of my mom naked.

~~~
Minor49er
Amazing. I knew it was a paint program, bit I didn't realize that it was a
Rorschach Test too!

